# The Furminator



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I would be so afraid of damaging my dog's outer coat with it. I would only use it a little at a time in order to keep from getting carried away and taking too much.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I have used it on my Newfoundland and love it! (They have extra thick double coats to protect them from the icy Arctic waters.) It doesn't make a dent in his thick fur, so I have _no _worries!

NewfieMom


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

how is it going to damage the outer coat? It seems to be pulling out the undercoat. Should it just be used on the neck and back of the rear legs and stay away from the back?
I could have stuffed a king sized comforter with the hair removed and he still looks great. Murphy is my third Golden, his coat is much thicker and longer than the first two!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I use it when Flirty seems to be going through an excessive shedding period. I don't use it on the legs or belly, just on her back and sides. I am careful not to dig in too deep with it. Amazing how much hair comes off of her at times.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I have one also! Its great for when they have "Super Sheds"!

The edges are actual blades so you do have to be careful when using it. Don't press too hard as it might agitate the skin and cut the hairs instead of just pulling out the loose/dead undercoat.

This should be a tool that is used sparsely and not regularly!

I also do not use this on Oatmeal's belly or legs. More for his back and chest when I do use it.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all!!!
I did not use on legs or belly but only where the hair was supper thick!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

murphy1 said:


> I just found the Furminator and it's the best thing since sliced bread if you own a Golden... ... this *tool* is truly amazine.


This is the most important thing to remember, the Furminator is a tool, not a everyday brush. It's not something to use everyday, to let your kids use or use all over the body.

Be sure to use a light hand. When I first bought the Furminator some 10 years ago for my Maggie, I really went-to-town getting all that dead undercoat out. She ended up with a razor-like burn and a way too thin coat.

I have since learned to only use it on those areas of the coat where the dead hair is actively shedding out in clumps (for Hanks it's his rump/upper legs) and not to press aganist the skin. He of course sheds from all over but I just use a regular pin brush or comb on other areas so I don't ruin the feathering.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Willow.....I understand completely. You could get carried away BUT I didn't. He needed it badly behind his rear legs and his mane.
Again thank you all......this forum is a wonderful place to ask questions and get great answers!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> Thanks Willow.....I understand completely. You could get carried away BUT I didn't. He needed it badly behind his rear legs and his mane.
> Again thank you all......this forum is a wonderful place to ask questions and get great answers!!


I have also read warnings about the Furminator on another forum as well as this one, and will heed them. I never want to endanger my pet. *However*, I have had the Furminator for years, now, and I never would have known-from my own use of it-that it carried any risks. I guess that, for one thing, I use it carefully. I mean, I wouldn't expect to need it on areas where where the fur was thin. For another thing, my dog's coat is exceptionally thick (as noted above) except on parts where his skin shows through like his lower abdomen (and where, by definition, I wouldn't use it).

For me, it has been wonderful.

NewfieMom


----------



## nancyQ (Sep 25, 2013)

The furminator pulls out more then just undercoat. It cut sup the guard hairs and pulls them out to. You can easily tell that when using the brush on a dog with not as soft as a top coat like a German Shepherd Golden mix. You can clearly see the furminator pulls out more then just the undercoat. I use the Coat King, doesnt damage top coats.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been told that you absolutely do not want to use blades_ of any kind_ on the "jacket". It may look fine at first, but the coat grows back funky. It damages the coat. 

You don't really have to use a tool like that to thin out the coat - and that's essentially what it is doing. You are cutting the undercoat and stripping it out. It's not always coat that's normally shedding. 

If the dog is just shedding - you can get rid of that by using slicker brushes or just use a dryer (it literally blows the loose coat out). 

Lot of people use mars kings to strip out the neck and chest area of dogs - but even that is selectively done.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

In my personal experience with the Furminator it does in fact cut the top coat and in general leave the coat in bad condition. Lilah's coat has never grown the top coat back out the length it was before I tried the Furminator. 

I use an undercoat rake for clearing out dead undercoat. It does not cut at all, it just grabs the loose undercoat and does absolutely no damage to the top coat. Then I slicker brush afterwards.

I use a rake like this one: [ame]http://smile.amazon.com/Evolution-Undercoat-Rake-Size-Double/dp/B000NID1P0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1407718815&sr=8-7&keywords=double+row+undercoat+rake+for+dogs[/ame]


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm having second thoughts. I do believe it removed the undercoat because his coat was so thick. I've put it away until the shedding becomes awful again. His top coat is still pretty longs.
What exactly does an undercoat rake look like?


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> I'm having second thoughts. I do believe it removed the undercoat because his coat was so thick. I've put it away until the shedding becomes awful again. His top coat is still pretty longs.
> *What exactly does an undercoat rake look like?*


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our groomer hates Furminators
I once said I found a great tool and she said, "PLEASE tell me it's not the Furminator!" No, it was the Zoom Groom - Kong makes it, it's nothing like the furminator.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Daily use of a slicker brush will work wonders on that undercoat. In convinced my parents to use one on their Golden and then I went on vacation. When I saw their girl a week later, she looked like she'd lost a ton of weight because suddenly the fluff was removed. It was really amazing. The key is daily brushing.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I do daily brushing with a regular brush, which I use a rake to clean Griffin's fur out of before I go back for my next round. I can get at least 20 brushes full of his fur a day and it doesn't make a dent in him. Then I use the rake directly on him as well. It goes into places the brush cannot and does a better job on the undercoat. For instance, on his legs, I hold his fur so as not to yank it and I use the rake as a comb as I comb it out. Then I have a detangler (triangle shape) for mats. And, finally, the furminator. That's for large areas I want to do at once.

NewfieMom


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I'm going to return the Furminator and get some of the other items mentioned.

Thanks to all!


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I use this one from Amazon. I love it. My dog is a Golden mix and not super heavy coated. I was shocked at how much undercoat comes out of him each time I use it. I had a lab/spaniel mix foster dog that shed like nothing I have ever experienced before. I start using the rake on her and after 4 times of using the rake and a slicker brush her shedding almost disappeared. Plus it only costs $9.99.

Amazon.com : MIU COLOR® Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake Comb, Dematting Tool, 11 Teeth Wide(Blue) : Dematting Comb For Cats : Pet Supplies


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> I think I'm going to return the Furminator and get some of the other items mentioned.
> 
> Thanks to all!


Good luck. I seem to be the only Furminator fan, so I will not endorse it so heartily anymore. Perhaps it is only good for Newfies or only good for *my *very heavily coated Newfie. (He does have a very lush, heavy coat!) This thread turned out to be educational for me, too, even though I will continue to use my Furminator on Griffin!

NewfieMom


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I liked the way it got rid of all the extra hair but now i'm afraid of ruining his coat. Thanks Newfiemom.....my friend has a newfie....she's beautiful!!


----------

